# New Summer Kicks...:)



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Now I gotta paint my brakes next chance I get
























































Oh yeah, specs...
19x8.5 et35 and 19x10 et30
General Exclaims, 225/35 and 235/35


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Very nice!








Isn't the Quattro system going to get a bit upset with the different tire sizes? I always thought that was a bad thing?


_Modified by MikkiJayne at 4:43 AM 3/8/2009_


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Isn't the Quattro system going to get a bit upset with the different tire sizes? I always thought that was a bad thing?

_Modified by MikkiJayne at 4:43 AM 3/8/2009_

I know there are many debates on this, but I don't think width is as much the problem, as outer diameter. I don't think there is enough difference to cause a problem. Think of how many people are running staggered between Audi and VW guys, especially the R32 group. 
... and car looks good


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

Awsome, offsets and widths spot on, you running coilovers?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

There's very little difference in OD for it to be a problem. It's good to keep it as close as possible though.
Car is riding on KW V1's , very comfortable ride, just stiff enough. 
i can't beleive it doesn't rub!


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

Primo! sweet aviators too.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (sleepy-jim)*

looks absolutely perfect








i was thinking about getting 19' and now its not an argument anymore








what spacers did you use?


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (Veki)*

It's the real deal no spacers going on here.


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

looks sick!


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

Damn sexy, didnt think it would look so








VVVVVerrrry nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

you painted the calipers yet? just wondered what colour you went for.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: New Summer Kicks... (Lu VR6)*

Damn!! Looks sweet!!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (sleepy-jim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepy-jim* »_you painted the calipers yet? just wondered what colour you went for.

Gotta be RED!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: New Summer Kicks... (Lu VR6)*

Love the rims, but why did you cheap out on the tires? First of all, the rears have 1% more circumference than the front ones and they both need to be at least 30mm wider. First hard turn you take you'll end up rolling on the rims. 


_Modified by halik at 10:22 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

nice


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: New Summer Kicks... (halik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halik* »_Love the rims, but why did you cheap out on the tires? First of all, the rears have 1% more circumference than the front ones and they both need to be at least 30mm wider. First hard turn you take you'll end up rolling on the rims. 

_Modified by halik at 10:22 PM 4-1-2009_

YA YA bud... tires had a great rating, got a great deal from a friend who works at a tire shop. Tires don't need to be 30mm wider, thats your opinion. It's a 2.8 wagon, it's slow. I have another car to plow through corners with.








I haven't painted the calipers yet because I've been workin my balls off all winter, my dad's been driving it while I'm working out of town.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: New Summer Kicks... (Lu VR6)*

wow. looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

